# Непривелигированные контейнеры lxc

## MAH69K

Привет!

Вопрос о непривелигированных контейнерах на системе с OpenRC. Во-первых - почему в руководстве рекомендуется создавать отдельного пользователя? Насколько я понимаю - это не может повысить безопасность. Просто для удобства? Во-вторых (и это основное) - там описан ручной способ создания пространств имён, если не используется systemd. Выглядит, откровенно говоря, костыльно. Может кто знает способ лучше?

Ну и хотелось бы уточнить - а можно ли как-то совместно использовать разделы /usr/portage между несколькими контейнерами? В идеале - ещё и между основной ОС. В шаблоне из пакета lxc-templates есть такие строки:

```
#If you use eix, you should uncomment this

#lxc.mount.entry=/var/cache/eix var/cache/eix none ro,bind 0 0"
```

Если я правильно понял - это как раз и реализует использование каталога из основной системы - внутри контейнера? Это работает с непривелигированными контейнерами? Потому что сам шаблон расчитан на привелигированные.

----------

## TigerJr

Глупо использовать один портейдж на все контейнеры, а кто обновлять его будет, все сразу? Можешь попробовать mount -t cifs использовать или что похлеще(iscsi). Но я такой рекомендации дать не могу.

Отдельного пользователя легче ограничить, особенно если используется sudo, ну и чтобы один контейнер не получил доступ от имени "своего" пользователя к файлам другого контейнера...

Про ручной способ создания пространства имен неподскажу, может virt-manager cможет работать с lxc, libvirt вижу поддерживает lxc?

----------

